# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Khách sạn & resort >  Khách sạn & resort giá rẻ tuần 2 tháng 02/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Chào các bạn, 

Ngay sau đây là các gói khuyến mãi dành cho ngày 14- 2 và các ngày lễ lớn sắp tới, nhanh chóng cập nhật để lên kế hoạch Didau nha các bạn!  :Smile:  Điểm đến nước ngoài Positano (Ý) - Thành phố biển thơ mộng và quyến rũ với những ngôi nhà đầy màu sắc bên vách núi, nghe qua đã muốn đi ngay rồi đúng không nào? Cuối cùng tour đi đảo Lý Sơn, Buôn Ma Thuột, Nhật Bản và Myanmar sẽ giúp Didau kết thúc cập nhật tuần này. Kéo chuột xuống nhé!  :Big Grin: 

*TRONG NƯỚC*

*Dynasty Resort, Mũi Né*

Giá: 74$/người (ngày thường) - 77$/người (thứ 6, 7)

* Bao gồm:

Xe máy lạnh đi và về1 đêm phòng hướng biển1 bữa ăn sáng, 2 bữa ăn trưa và 1 bữa ăn tối - lẩu hải sảnTham quan 4 điểm

Chương trình áp dụng đến 31/3/2012

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Diamond Bay Resort & Spa - “Gói khuyến mãi Full Board”*

Giá: 144$ ++/phòng/đêm/2 khách

* Bao gồm:

1 đêm nghỉ tại phòng Garden Superior3 bữa buffet sáng, trưa và tốiMiễn phí bia, nước ngọt hoặc 1 ly rượu (dành cho bữa trưa và tối)Đưa đón sân bay, dịch vụ xe đưa đón ra trung tâm thành phố Nha Trang

* Lưu ý:

Phụ thu vào dịp Lễ, Tết. Chương trình áp dụng đến 30/4/2012

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Gold Coast Hotel, Đà Nẵng - “Hello Da Nang Package”*

Giá: 260$/phòng twin/double

* Bao gồm:

3 đêm ở phòng Deluxe với buffet sáng hàng ngàyTrái cây chào đón và hoa trong phòngTour 1 ngày tham quan bãi biển Mỹ Khê, Ngũ Hành Sơn, Bảo tàng Chăm với HDV1 bữa tối dưới ánh nến cho 2 người tại nhà hàng Poolside, quà may mắnĐưa đón sân bay, thuế và phí phục vụ

Chương trình áp dụng đến 22/4/2012

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Cat Ba Sunrise Resort, Hải Phòng*

Giá: 192$/phòng

* Bao gồm:

2 đêm ở phòng Superior với bữa sángDịch vụ đưa đón từ cảng Cát Bà - Resort và ngược lại1 bữa tối set menu Á hoặc TâyGiảm 10% dịch vụ giặt là, vịnh Lan Hạ hoặc tour Hạ Long và tour Vườn Quốc gia Cát Bà

Chương trình áp dụng đến 31/3/2012

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Positano - Ý, Thành phố biển quyến rũ*

Được mệnh danh là thành phố biển được chụp hình nhiều nhất. Thành phố biển này thu hút hàng triệu du khách lãng du hàng năm bởi sở hữu khí hậu đặc biệt, gió mát và nắng ấm. Ấn tượng đầu tiên khi nhắc với Positano có lẽ là những ngôi nhà đủ màu sắc được xây dựng như xếp chồng lên nhau bên vách núi, nếu dành thời gian thi hãy tản bộ qua những con đường tắt nhỏ nhưng rực rỡ sắc hoa để đến được những ngôi làng nhỏ, càng lên cao càng cảm nhận được vẻ đẹp của cảnh sắc mà thiên nhiên ban tặng cho cùng đất này đó. Cùng đến tham quan nhé các bạn!  :Smile:  

*Villa Franca Hotel*

Giá: từ 146 USD

Khách sạn được đánh giá rất tốt về chất lượng phục vụ, các phòng của khách sạn được trang trí theo phong cách cổ điển tạo được không khí ấm cúng cho du khách.

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*La Maliosa D’Arenzo Hotel*

Giá: từ 93 USD

Phòng ở khách sạn này không được tiện nghi lắm tuy nhiên các phòng đều có ban công thoáng mát có thể quan sát được cảnh đẹp xung quanh, thích hợp cho những du khách yêu thích sự yên tĩnh.

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------

